# Ontario Bear Hunt?



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

I've also been looking at the Red Lake ON area, any ideas?


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Ron Marchand Kap Outfiters first class hunt you may be to late for this year though


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's a link to a Ontario Bear hunt thread. http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=554555


----------

